# So.....britney spears: Femme fatale. and Dev.



## Bandit Braith (Mar 13, 2011)

so.....

I know probably not many of you are Britney Spears fans.

but I was driving with this local fur yesterday, and he let me plug MY music in..and I have her new album.


and he was on the phone, and said "lols I'm listening to britney spears, but it's a remix, so it's ok."

and I was like ">_> It's not a remix"

and he was like "orly? oh...it's kinda good"

and I was like YAR.


So...have anyyyyy of you listened to her new songs? like Criminal, Gasoline, Seal it with a kiss, or potentially big fat bass?

:3 I lurves it, I lurves it very well.

and does the explicit version of Bass down low by dev make anybody else want to booty bounce all over the place?


----------



## Larry (Mar 14, 2011)

Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?
Don't you want to see this booty bounce?

Yeah I'm clearly a Dev fan.


----------



## Hir (Mar 14, 2011)

no


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 14, 2011)

<3 dev.

I want my mitts in her oven >_>


----------



## Larry (Mar 14, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> <3 dev.
> 
> I want my mitts in her oven >_>


 
i lol'd.

I hate it when Dev is compared with Ke$ha. Even though I like both, Dev is better by a long shot. <3


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2011)

augh


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 14, 2011)

larry669 said:


> i lol'd.
> 
> I hate it when Dev is compared with Ke$ha. Even though I like both, Dev is better by a long shot. <3


 
I agree, as much as I love ke$ha and her outright raunchyness and silly lyrics. Dev is the better musician overall.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 14, 2011)

"Leave britney alone!" :V


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 14, 2011)

lols chris crocker. He looks like a guy now it makes me giggle <3


----------



## Hir (Mar 14, 2011)

augh


----------



## Larry (Mar 14, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> augh


 
lol give us a break dude. This is what the youngsters listen to nowadays. And no, I don't remember Winger.


----------



## STB (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't really care about Britney or Dev. But if you know about Dev, you must know about The Cataracs.

And I
FUCKING
LOVE THEM.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 15, 2011)

I listened to "Hold it Against Me."  It was almost a decent dubstep song, which I guess is a step in a direction that I like for mainstream music...

but it was still a god awful Britney Spears song based on a terrible fucking pun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 15, 2011)

I do not like britney spears, Because I actually value my ears.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> augh


 
best avatar for the thread


----------



## Hir (Mar 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> lol give us a break dude. This is what the youngsters listen to nowadays. And no, I don't remember Winger.



i'm a youngster

i listen to fucking _noise~_


----------



## Larry (Mar 15, 2011)

STB said:


> I don't really care about Britney or Dev. But if you know about Dev, you must know about The Cataracs.
> 
> And I
> FUCKING
> LOVE THEM.


 
You'd be stupid if you knew Dev but didn't know about The Cataracs. I probably shouldn't be saying that, because the band started WAY back in 2006. 

My favorite from The Cataracs is "Top of the World".


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 15, 2011)

mmm the cataracs <3

Love them.

 and Hold it against me was atually a joke. probably the only song on the album that I really just...don't like.

I don't usually listen to singles that hit the radio, I much prefer gasoline and I wanna go :3

-shimmy shake-

Don't get me wrong I like angsty clashing rock as much as the next person....but to be honest, I work at a club...and I enjoy music that makes me feel like I want to move, not hit stuff.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 15, 2011)

larry669 said:


> You'd be stupid if you knew Dev but didn't know about The Cataracs. I probably shouldn't be saying that, because the band started WAY back in 2006.
> 
> My favorite from The Cataracs is "Top of the World".


 
LOVE top of the world <3


----------



## Larry (Mar 17, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I listened to "Hold it Against Me." It was almost a decent dubstep song, which I guess is a step in a direction that I like for mainstream music...



It seems like some of the chart-topping artists are trying to get into the "dance club" scene, if that's an appropiate way to say it. I think the Black Eyed Peas were the first to do that. Here's examples:
[video=youtube;yjT3UtRr99I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjT3UtRr99I[/video]
[video=youtube;MUCo7vM-FCk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUCo7vM-FCk[/video]
It doesn't sound like it at first, so skip it at 2:40.
[video=youtube;t4H_Zoh7G5A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A[/video]


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

yup larry, on the floor, and commander are already very popular in clubs.

Starting to fade out quickly though since club music where I'm from changes every week x_x

-dancey dancey-


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> yup larry, on the floor, and commander are already very popular in clubs.
> 
> Starting to fade out quickly though since club music where I'm from changes every week x_x
> 
> -dancey dancey-



I want your job.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 19, 2011)

Why do you want my job? >_>


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2011)

lol 

Basically, my dream is to LIVE in a nightclub, even though I'm underage.


----------



## Icky (Mar 19, 2011)

larry669 said:


> lol
> 
> Basically, my dream is to LIVE in a nightclub, even though I'm underage.


 
Hey, I really don't give a shit about your awful, awful tastes in music, but you misquoted Zack Galifinakis in your signature.


----------



## Larry (Mar 19, 2011)

Icky said:


> Hey, I really don't give a shit about your awful, awful tastes in music, but you misquoted Zack Galifinakis in your signature.


Yeah, I knew I didn't get it right. Is it okay, now?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 20, 2011)

living in a night club. LOL trade places with me I would love to be on a normal sleep schedule and not have creepy men all up on me ;_;


----------



## Larry (Mar 21, 2011)

Bandit Braith said:


> living in a night club. LOL trade places with me I would love to be on a normal sleep schedule and not have creepy men all up on me ;_;


...I see your point...

Maybe going to a nightclub on a contanst basis IS a little to much. But I'm young and bored, and wouldn't know what loud music, alcohol, and gay guys hitting on you every five seconds can do to a person physically AND mentally.

...One night couldn't possible hurt, right? xD


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 21, 2011)

oh assuredly not.

>_> It raises self confidence, that's for certain.


----------



## Icky (Mar 21, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Yeah, I knew I didn't get it right. Is it okay, now?


 
No.

The joke is "Axed" body spray.


----------



## Larry (Mar 21, 2011)

Icky said:


> No.
> 
> The joke is "Axed" body spray.


 
Nah, I'm pretty sure it's "Ask"
[video=youtube;-QnulJMA2FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QnulJMA2FQ[/video]
Skip to 2:00


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this thread.

Dev is a really mediocre song writer and singer, I don't even have any idea who The Cataracs are except Dev's bitch, apparently. Britney Spears is an alright singer, but unfortunately has very little part in making her songs decent (much like Rihanna). Therefore, while some of her songs are fun to listen to, I don't respect the artists necessarily, since they're puppets for songwriters to feed their words through. Also:



			
				larry669 said:
			
		

> It seems like some of the chart-topping artists are trying to get into the "dance club" scene



What. What are you talking about. This has been the crux of popular music since the 80s, i.e. "What would most likely get played at clubs." This is definitely by no means a recent development.

But really, you guys need to expand your horizons if you're into the Black Eyed Peas, heaven forbid. 

Here, I'll just go through my top 20 list on last.fm and pick songs from lesser known artists.

[yt]YkDaCWXIXCE[/yt]
[yt]2T4BsnXmJaI[/yt]
[yt]BEz8N8AT-yo[/yt]
[yt]bxMCaU83QKs[/yt]
[yt]emwKtNc7884[/yt]

Y o u ' r e  w e l c o m e .


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

Even _Ben_ thinks the Black Eyed Peas are bad. That's profound.


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Even _Ben_ thinks the Black Eyed Peas are bad. That's profound.


 
What's that even supposed to mean? >:T But no, considering My Humps, the horribleness of I Gotta Feeling, the Time of my Life rip-off and disastrous Super Bowl performance, I don't see how anyone could continue to like them.


----------



## Larry (Mar 21, 2011)

Ben said:


> But really, you guys need to expand your horizons if you're into the Black Eyed Peas, heaven forbid.


 It's not that I ONLY like and/or listen to songs that belong in the Top 40 category, if that's what you're saying. On the contrary, I have a very unique taste in music. I like Bjork, JÃ³nsi, Shiny Toy Guns, Jefree Star, Blood on the Dance Floor (don't judge me -.-"), Unicorn Kid, Nicki Minaj, General Fuzz, Utada, BoA, Marilyn Manson, Deadmau5, Kanye West, 3OH!3, and a few others.

But sure, Dev is one of my favs, and she's one of the artists I'm gonna be watching for this year. Her and Jessie J, The Band Perry, The Cataracs, and Auburn (if she doesn't follow the path of Rihanna.)    


Aden said:


> Even Benthinks the Black Eyed Peas are bad. That's profound.


I don't blame him. I kinda lost respect for them after the Super Bowl disaster, and I think Dirty Bit would've been a TEENY TINY better if it was original and didn't sample the Dirty Dancing song.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2011)

Ben said:


> What's that even supposed to mean? >:T


 
:3c


----------



## Ben (Mar 21, 2011)

larry669 said:


> It's not that I ONLY like and/or listen to songs that belong in the Top 40 category, if that's what you're saying. On the contrary, I have a very unique taste in music. I like Bjork, JÃ³nsi, Shiny Toy Guns, Jefree Star, Blood on the Dance Floor (don't judge me -.-"), Unicorn Kid, Nicki Minaj, General Fuzz, Utada, BoA, Marilyn Manson, Deadmau5, Kanye West, 3OH!3, and a few others.
> 
> But sure, Dev is one of my favs, and she's one of the artists I'm gonna be watching for this year. Her and Jessie J, The Band Perry, The Cataracs, and Auburn (if she doesn't follow the path of Rihanna.)


 
Jessie J legitimately has talent, but ew, good god, why would you listen to Jeffree Star and 3OH!3? Deadmau5 is also pretty questionable, and Nicki and Kanye are hardly non-mainstream, in addition to 3OH!3. Not to say mainstream means bad, but I'm sure most people have heard of at least half of the names you just listed. And yeah, I'm not getting at all what's supposed to be special about Dev, she seems about as generic and faceless as anyone else.



> :3c



reported for low content posts

(nerd)


----------



## Larry (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> Jessie J legitimately has talent, but ew, good god, why would you listen to Jeffree Star



I say the same thing to myself. To be honest, I listen to him "just for fun". I would rather stay home than to go to his concerts, or actually meet him, etc.


----------



## Trance (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben said:


> Jessie J legitimately has talent, but ew, good god, why would you listen to Jeffree Star and 3OH!3? Deadmau5 is also pretty questionable, and Nicki and Kanye are hardly non-mainstream, in addition to 3OH!3. Not to say mainstream means bad, but I'm sure most people have heard of at least half of the names you just listed. And yeah, I'm not getting at all what's supposed to be special about Dev, she seems about as generic and faceless as anyone else.


 Who the fuck are you to tell who has talent?  Yeah, I'm afraid anybody who has a song in the Top 40 is probably _talented_.  You may not like a group/artist, but honestly, no one cares.  I don't even like most mainstream groups, but I don't have anything against them.  What's so horrible about mainstream?


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2011)

Trance said:


> What's so horrible about mainstream?


 
Generally lowest-common-denominator commercial-aimed assembly line music I guess~


----------



## Ben (Mar 22, 2011)

Trance said:


> Who the fuck are you to tell who has talent?  Yeah, I'm afraid anybody who has a song in the Top 40 is probably _talented_.  You may not like a group/artist, but honestly, no one cares.  I don't even like most mainstream groups, but I don't have anything against them.  What's so horrible about mainstream?


 
Based on how much the credited artist contributes, and how well they do it. Somebody sure is getting angry at an internet post! And I said in that very post "not to say mainstream means bad." Reading comprehension is crucial in this day and age, otherwise you'll be left behind in this grueling economy!

But yeah, Jessie J.

[yt]JoyPT9bN-4o[/yt]

Goddamn.


----------



## Larry (Mar 28, 2011)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!
[video=youtube;LZclDjkYpUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZclDjkYpUs[/video]


----------



## Larry (Apr 13, 2011)

What happened, Britney? I think she was sick when she recorded this.
[video=youtube;mSgzS3nQC4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSgzS3nQC4Q[/video]


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 15, 2011)

I honestly think that all those people that bring up the shit about "they have no talent" are trying to not be mainstream. 
The kind of music that you are dissing is mainstream because it's popular. Not many people care about what the artists did to create the song, they just want the song. And to be honest, I am one of those people.
Mainstream is catchy so I listen to it. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Aden (Apr 15, 2011)

JoshGoesRawr said:


> I honestly think that all those people that bring up the shit about "they have no talent" are trying to not be mainstream.
> The kind of music that you are dissing is mainstream because it's popular. Not many people care about what the artists did to create the song, they just want the song. And to be honest, I am one of those people.
> Mainstream is catchy so I listen to it. It's as simple as that.


 
Despite what many think, I do not care if something is popular. I listen to what I do because of its merits, not because of how "underground" it is. I enjoy listening to Incubus, for example.

But it can't be denied that there's a direct correlation between popularity and chances that the music will be vapid, lowest-common-denominator stuff because, in many cases, that was the objective. There's a blurry line between art and business. You can listen to Britney all you want, but you're not going to get much out of it besides a few moments of "feel-good" music and a steady beat to move to. If that's all you're looking for, so it goes~

tl;dr Britney Spears : music :: Gigli : cinema


----------

